# How about a fishin' buggy forum???



## Railroader

Who would be interested in a fishin' vehicle forum??? My Cherokee thread generated a good bit of interest, and there's a thread going on in the NJ forum now concerning jeeps and surf rods.

I've seen a bunch of vehicle related topics in the past, and figured it might be a nice addition.

The only way it'd work is to keep it fishing related. No bumblebee-butthole muffler cars, and no 5.0 Mustang questions....UNLESS you wanna attach sand tires and kayak racks.

'Flea says if there's enough interest, we'll give it a shot.

Whadda y'all think???

Yea or Nay?


----------



## Cobia Seeker

Works for me. Another board has a beach buggy spot and it gets alot of talk and some useful ideas.


----------



## Big Worm

That would be a sweet board to have.


----------



## SALTSHAKER

*beach buggy*

I am all for it, just got 01 4x4 Ford 150, had it for a year and it is still a sand virgin LOL... could use the input.... salt


----------



## Shooter

I don't know, I can see them guys with little baby 4x4s braggen about how good they are right up to the point my BIG 4x4 runs over and,,,, well you get the idea  

Just kidden folks,,, yea a Beach Buggy or Beach Equipment Forum sounds like it might be fun but we would have to keep an eye on them AC guys and their little foreign 4x3 1/2s


----------



## CrawFish

Shooter said:


> we would have to keep an eye on them AC guys and their little foreign 4x3 1/2s


Don't worry about us. We know how to get it done out there. We have the fish to show for it. Well, the only guy w/ a smallest buggy is NTKG, but he knows how to put the fish on the beach. I'll second a buggy board.


----------



## JimInVA

I certainly enjoyed watching Railroader's Jeep take form. While I currently don't have a 4x4, I'm curious and interested in what others are doing. I'd be a frequent reader of such posts.

Jim


----------



## Guest

Some of the other boards we all know have a 4x4 forum and they do well. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Surf Fish

*Good idea boss...*

What you gonna call it? My Buggy's Bigger Than Your Buggy?

Spent 6.5 hours fishing for nurses in the ER on Wednesday. Luckily Grandpa didn't catch one, cuz he wouldn't know what to do with it. Patient survived and is going fishing again this afternoon...


----------



## bigphil

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## TreednNC

Shooter said:


> I don't know, I can see them guys with little baby 4x4s braggen about how good they are right up to the point my BIG 4x4 runs over and,,,, well you get the idea


keep everything stock, and each of us our choice of tires and ill take my 'baby tacoma 4x4' whereever you take that tank of urs 

EDIT: Ooops....Im for it.


----------



## Ryan Y

*Bigger buggies!*



Surf Fish said:


> What you gonna call it? My Buggy's Bigger Than Your Buggy?
> 
> Spent 6.5 hours fishing for nurses in the ER on Wednesday. Luckily Grandpa didn't catch one, cuz he wouldn't know what to do with it. Patient survived and is going fishing again this afternoon...


I thought it wasn't about the size but the, well....you get the idea.
Anyway, it would give me more of an opprituntiy to pump EDKRM (Kramer) about my Dodge Dakota pulling his F250 up and out of the sand down at CB last year!


----------



## Redhorse

Sounds like a good Idea to me. My fishin' 4X4 is set up for the hills...not the sand, but it has been workin on the beach for the past 4 yrs. A forum dedicated to this topic would certainly be a benefit to a lot of people. 

Plus it will be fun to brag about our pimped out feeshin' trucks...


----------



## Singletjeff

Surf Fish said:


> What you gonna call it? My Buggy's Bigger Than Your Buggy?


Now thats a classy name I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## TreednNC

Redhorse said:


> Sounds like a good Idea to me. My fishin' 4X4 is set up for the hills...not the sand, but it has been workin on the beach for the past 4 yrs. A forum dedicated to this topic would certainly be a benefit to a lot of people.
> 
> Plus it will be fun to brag about our _*pimped out feeshin' trucks*_...





Singletjeff said:


> Now thats a classy name I love it!!!!!!!!


 I think it should be called "Pimp My Beach Buggy/Feeshin Truck"


----------



## Newsjeff

> Well, the only guy w/ a smallest buggy is NTKG


Maybe, but all ya'll Asain A/C guys drive imports.  

Us token whities drive the real deal. 

Ain't that right, Marshall.

Wait a minute ... didn't Ford just laid off more than 75,000 hourly workers???

Including about 2,200 in Norfolk???

Maybe I'll be like Al and get a Nissan next time.  

Chit, most of Ford's parts are made overseas anyway. 

And the imports are assembled here. 

I guess that's why that call it a global economy.


----------



## ishootback

*Count me in...*

I just got a '05 Trailblazer and will be starting a long process of making it mine. First is to lift it 2" or 3", then larger tires. Who knows from there...


----------



## rattler

great idea...i just got a 2000 expolrer sport...now to make it fishing ready...


----------



## oldsalt

I think the only vote that counts will be FLEA"S


----------



## Orest

*I also don't have a 4x4 or a 4x3.5*

just a 4x2 right now.

But my question is to the current sand buggy owners, how much extra maintenance does the sand cause on the front end componets?

And how comfortable are the Jeep CJ on long road trips, say about 170 miles each way to AI?

And what is the difference between a CJ and a Wrangler?


----------



## Railroader

Orest said:


> just a 4x2 right now.
> 
> But my question is to the current sand buggy owners, how much extra maintenance does the sand cause on the front end componets?
> 
> And how comfortable are the Jeep CJ on long road trips, say about 170 miles each way to AI?
> 
> And what is the difference between a CJ and a Wrangler?


Sand by itself doesn't cause any maintenance issues. A rinse with the hose after a beach trip will go a long way toward keeping problems at bay. If you mess around and get stuck bad or run thru some salt water, a little more time with the hose will be necessary.

As for traveling in a CJ or Wrangler....You can do it, but there are much better vehicles for a 300 mile round trip. Jeeps have a naturally harsh ride due to the short wheelbase and stiff suspension. If you just GOTTA have a CJ or Wrangler, get a hard top. 

I've owned two CJ's and a Wrangler, never could make myself keep them. Fun, but I'd hate to have one as my only way to go.

The CJ was discontinued in 1986, after being relatively unchanged since the first ones came out in the beginning. In '87 the Wrangler(YJ) was made more "car-like" to appeal to a wider group. Lower to the ground, cushier suspension, more modern appearance. Off road performance suffered, but not badly, and the Wrangler was very popular. Mainly they were a little "nicer" and a little more modern looking. 

The newest incarnation of the Jeep is the TJ, and most folks think that it is the best ever. Coil springs all around, and the available Rubicon package amkes for a very capable off roader.

Still wouldn't wat one as my only vehicle..


----------



## Orest

*Thanks for all*

the information RR.

The harsh ride would be a big concern as I get older and get more aches and pain.


----------



## Guest

Orest,

If that's a concern for you, then don't get anything with a harsh ride. I have one with a harsh ride and 170 mile round-trip is ruff on the body.


----------



## Redhorse

C-J's have a much "rougher" ride than a new T-J (Wrangler). I've been offroading in both, and currently own a T-J. The only reason I would not use the T-J for a trip to the coast, is I couldn't get all my gear in it... . Plus we have a soft top, and 11-12 hrs of canvas flapping around your head will make you a little punchy...


----------



## Railroader

I'd have to suggest the Jeep Cherokee XJ, based on my experience so far. I've driven the CRAP out of mine, and am lovin' it. 

I've found it to be good on gas, decent ride on the highway, VERY capable off road (for a stock vehicle), and it's capable of carrying ALL my fishing stuff, pier cart, coolers AND the Kayak if I so desire.

There's a ton of aftermarket stuff available for it too, if you are a tinkerer.

XJ's are cheap, readily available anywhere, and from what I've read, good for 200k miles or better if taken care of. 

What's not to like?


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Wrangler Unlimited!*

I've been driving a 1995 cherokee sport since 95 - great on the beach, *rides like a buckboard*.
Took it to Hatteras, AI and the Jersey beaches for 10 years, never stuck but wondered about it a few times - my son's Cherokee sport (2002, last year they made them) has a limited slip rear - can't beat it on the beach!

About a month ago I ran across a Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited - long wheelbase with all the goodies - selective air lockers fore and aft.

Two weeks ago I took it to Hatterrs, the ride was comfortable, it carries a good load and it's *like driving a tracked vehicle on the beach,* what a beast! Problem was I had to break all my rods down when traveling over the road - I have a Surfcaster rack for the front bumper.

Love the Unlimted, best beach vehicle for me yet and I just ordered a sport rack to mount my roof rod rack on.

With the new suspension I could drive it all day, but it's not a Lexus! Also imagine a 4X4 pickup with a small lift would ride better and have a lot more utility.

Love surf and pier fishing with "fishing vehicles" - it's like hunting with a dog, it adds a whole new dimension.

Bluesman


----------



## Big Worm

I had a 1985 toyota manual that my dad gave me for the beach when he upgraded as my first four wheel. never got it stuck. But it would shake the teeth out of your head with every little bump on the road and sand. If it ever got harry I would put that thing in low four and CRAWL past those high $$$ trucks stuck in the sand on the obx's. Used to have to back out of four wheel drive. But that was high tech at least I did not have to get out and unluck the hubs right....

now I have a yukon.


----------



## [email protected]

*4x4x4 Wrangler*

So does anybody plan on getting one of the new 4 door wranglers? I heard it's a Liberty frame. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## Fishman

Sounds good to me.


----------



## loucar1

*2000 jeep xj*

 Great idea... lets work on it. Toss out some ideas!!


----------



## shaggy

Me, think I'll just hang onto my '87 Wrangler till she dies. Drive, rinse repeat.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Orest

*Where is our*

leader input???


----------



## Seapuppy

*The Ultimate Beach-buggy*

JEEP..nuthin' more to be said!! this JEEP will go anywhere... 










anybody guess where this pic was taken?
Pup


----------



## sand flea

Not sure if we need a separate forum, but ya'll seem to want it. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## rockhead

I just got a 2005 nissan frontier 4x4 truck 3 weeks ago, have not had it on the sand yet but I am curious as to how it will do, I expect good. it has 4.0L v6 and some pretty nice wide tires. any other frontier owners out there?


----------



## Shooter

OK guys lets give Flea a thanks for the new forum and make it a good-un.

Guess I need to take a pic of my truck and all the goodies on it,,, lordy knows I am Tim the Toolman when it comes to building stuff to add on to trucks so any new ideas I am all for. We may have to change the name to "Pimp my Beachbuggy"


----------



## damifinowfish

Cherokee is the best truck that I driven.......

Mine is a 98 auto, 4x4, 4.0, and a government surplus. has done every thing I have asked it to do. Best part I can use it to put my trailer in very tight places that my nissan would not let me do.

Damifinow fish


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Just got in from the workshop.......I'm pimpin' Shooter...I'm pimpin'!!!!   "NEW" horizontal rod-rack on the Toyota.


Pics to follow....hopefully by Friday evening!!!


----------



## Shooter

Yup I need to get some pics of my combo horizontal rod-rack and yak carrier which to most folks looks just like a ladder rack but ya have to dream to be a good builder


----------



## hockeynut1797

Yep!!!!!


----------



## hockeynut1797

Sorry 
Thought I was responding to the poll... Didnt read the fine print that it was closed.

And walking does SUCK!!


----------



## beachrunner

I have had 3 surf fishin rigs,1988 bronco 2,1995 bronco and the newest is an 06 tacoma,it done great on Okracoke last weekend(first time out) but I think it's kinda hard to beat a bronco on the beach,just my opinion


----------

